# UMass/Dartmouth Dispatcher-PAY TO PLAY Exam.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth*

Location:
Dartmouth, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/20/2017

Type:
Full Time

*UNIVERSITY OF MASSACHUSETTS DARTMOUTH*

*Communications Dispatcher II*

* ** THIS IS A 39 WEEK POSITION***

*Time Off: 13 Weeks between May and August*

The Communications Dispatcher II transmits messages from a radio communications base station; monitors various radio frequencies; operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintains records and logs of messages; searches files to obtain information; coordinates radio communications; and performs related work as required. The basic purpose of this position is to transmit messages over a fixed radio based station system to and from mobile and fixed units in accordance with rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.

For the complete position description, please go to Employment Opportunities - UMass Dartmouth.

*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

The University of Massachusetts Dartmouth Department Of Public Safety is administering a dispatcher exam for the position of Communications Dispatcher II. The exam results will be used as the first step in establishing eligibility for a Candidate List to fill openings in the department.

*REGISTRATION DEADLINE:* Friday, January 5, 2018
*WRITTEN EXAM DATE:* SATURDAY, January, 20 2018
*EXAM TIME:* 9:00 AM
*EXAM LOCATION:* UNIVERSITY OF MASSACHUSETTS DARTMOUTH CAMPUS, Dion Building 115, NO. DARTMOUTH, MA 02747
*EXAMINATION FEE:* $35.00

*More Information & Application Instructions*

To apply please submit online a letter of interest, current resume and the contact information for three professional references @ Employment Opportunities - UMass Dartmouth.

*Deadline for EXTERNAL applicants is January 5, 2017.*

University of Massachusetts Dartmouth employees and applicants for employment are protected by federal laws, Presidential Executive Orders, and state and local laws designed to protect employees and job applicants from discrimination on the bases of race, religion, color, sex (including pregnancy, gender identity, and sexual orientation), national origin, age, disability, family medical history or genetic information, military service, veteran status or other non-merit based factors.

The University of Massachusetts reserves the right to conduct background checks on potential employees.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/dartmouth/en-us/job/493753?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

They used to hold their own exam for PO positions. Now they want an exam for a part time academic year dispatcher? Oh boy sign me up! What a waste.


----------

